# 10 Things Single People Must Do



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of these I've done... others... well lets just say $$ sometimes plays a factor. 
How about you? 
*http://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=5785&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=686133


*I've known that having a healthy life is good for you. Being single (to this day) is good but I still feel that "biological clock" ticking (as one young lady put it to me recently) and while that may (or may not) be in the near future I'm going to do what I can to stay young as possible.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 26, 2010)

Many thanks for this insightful article.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 26, 2010)

Which ones have you done? I'm married now (and have been for quite some time...) but Let's see how I'm doing...

*1. Travel alone.*  Yup. Summer between my freshman and sophmore years of college I loaded a sleeping bag and some clothes in my car and road tripped for a month. Slept in the car most of the time, showered at truck stops... cheap travel.  I still love to travel, but always with my wife. It's a lot more fun. 

*2. Wallow in the ache of a broken heart.* Good lord, what person *hasn't* done this?

*3. Spend a weekend with a married couple your age.* Never did this, really, that I can think of, until after my first marriage. Maybe I should have...

*4. Dont come home all night. *Oh my. How many times??

*5. Stand up for a cause you care about.* Still do this...

*6. Have a real adventure.* Another one of those things that you should still do when you're *not* single. Me? Traveled all over Europe. Took Sue to England, rented a Porsche 911 for tour of southern England, and married her on the battlements of Amberley Castle. Hit 169MPH in my TA on the open highway at the Silver State Classic. Run both the most scenic and most difficult Jeep trails in the state. Swam with a hawksbill turtle 100+ feet down. Adventures are, if anything, more important after you're married. 

*7. Learn how to take care of yourself.* I like to think I can do this. I've lived alone, and my mother made certain I could cook (edibly, at least) and sew on a button.

*8. Buy something hugely impractical just because you love it.* I do this more now than I did when I was single, for purely financial reasons.

*9. Develop a hobby.* Another one of those things that is at least as important after you're married. People need interests other than each other. The adventures you have can easily lead to hobbies you'll enjoy forever.

*10. Be completely, utterly, wholly single for at least three months.*  Done this too. Being married to Sue is a much better option (and no, she doesn't read this forum, so I'm not saying that to stay out of trouble..   )


----------



## AidanO (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm relatively new to the forum, but here goes. I'm ex-navy (By two months) so I managed to do most of these by accident. I'm also now married, so I hope that I don't have to try the single thing again.

*1. Travel alone.* Yup, I used to do this all the time. Even when I was travelling on the ship, sometimes being surrounded by a couple of hundred guys for a few weeks means you just need to be alone. Some of my best times were disappearing for the entirety of a port visit and seeing parts of the city that none of the other guys saw, and just exploring, meeting people.

*2. Wallow in the ache of a broken heart.* Absolutely. I think my record was about six months. 

*3. Spend a weekend with a married couple your age.* Did this by accident, I was down visiting a mate and crashed at his place. Even got the joy of seeing how they interacted with the kid. Influenced my view rather substantially.

*4. Dont come home all night. * Ahhh yes. Of course, I've been on wild partying binges for entire WEEKS where I disappeared. 

*5. Stand up for a cause you care about.* This is a much of a muchness. I have always tended to be a bit cynical, but I tended to help the guys who were having trouble on the ship.

*6. Have a real adventure.* Plenty of these, crazy month long motorbike trips, with a Ducati and a backpack. Great times.

*7. Learn how to take care of yourself.* Even now that I'm married, I do all the cooking, simply because I'm better at it. Plus the military forces you to know how to look after yourself in other ways. (Of course, it also has a tendency towards infantileism, hence why I'm EX-navy.)

*8. Buy something hugely impractical just because you love it.* Is a hideously expensive custom jian impractical? Or is it practical because I love CMA and am currently training in the jian?

*9. Develop a hobby.* My major hobbies are Taiji, swords and motorbikes. Always have been. Probably always will be.

*10. Be completely, utterly, wholly single for at least three months.* Oh yes, I certainly managed this. Are they talking no one-night stands as well? I don't think there's ever been a guy who hasn't had a drought for a while at least. Luckily there were far fewer droughts than occassional rains.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 16, 2010)

*1. Travel alone.*  Other than a couple of really short trips, nope. I did travel with a friend. I am one of those persons without any sense of direction so I always get lost, wherever I go.

*2. Wallow in the ache of a broken heart.* I was an archetypical nerd. Nuff said.

*3. Spend a weekend with a married couple your age.* Meh. Did that. Not sure what this is meant to achieve.

*4. Don&#8217;t come home all night. * Sure.

*5. Stand up for a cause you care about.* Still do this from time to time, though I pick my battles and I am rather cynical.

*6. Have a real adventure.* See (1). Adventures only started when I got a girlfriend.

*7. Learn how to take care of yourself.* Check. I am a fairly good cook as well.

*8. Buy something hugely impractical just because you love it.* Check.

*9. Develop a hobby.* Interesting. It's not that I didn't have ways to spend my time when I was single, but none of my 'active' hobbies lasted. I still read a lot.

*10. Be completely, utterly, wholly single for at least three months.*  See (2). this was the default state of existence for me


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 16, 2010)

Did all of them.

Now I do them with my girlfriend, much more fun!


----------

